# How do you get Pink?



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

I know it's not as simple as breeding a red & white LOL. I'm a bit baffled how to get pink.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Your not the only one (baffled). LOL
To my understanding creating true pink is close to impossible (at the moment). Some call the cellophane like colors as pink. But I do not share the same opinion. You will need that "mutation" which thus far hasn't appeared (not to my knowledge).

But I'm guessing it is related to a washed up red, blended with white. These colors are from different layers and will be difficult to blend in that perfect way. 
You can also go the metallic way . . . this is more of a gamble - no one I know actually bred for pink. But I often see rather pinkish platinums.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

There are washed out reds with a platinum-ish look over it that makes them kinda pink, but I don't think it's been worked on to breed true. These may be the same pinkish platinums indjo mentioned. xD
Like indjo said, some consider cellophanes/flesh tones to be pink but I don't. xD
If you like cellophanes they show up pretty often in marble spawns or in the female betta cups at petsmart.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one LOL.
Just looked on Aquabid but no pink CT. Hmmm might be something to plan. I love pink.
Guess I'd have to get a pure red CT & pure white CT? Ahhhh brain exploding. 
Not into metallics but thanks for the reply.


----------



## Raging (Jun 14, 2013)

I got a pink/purple delta tail from Chard56. 

I'm not a breeder myself, so I have no idea how he did it.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

bambijarvis said:


> There are washed out reds with a platinum-ish look over it that makes them kinda pink, but I don't think it's been worked on to breed true. These may be the same pinkish platinums indjo mentioned. xD
> Like indjo said, some consider cellophanes/flesh tones to be pink but I don't. xD
> If you like cellophanes they show up pretty often in marble spawns or in the female betta cups at petsmart.


I don't consider cellophanes or flesh tones pink either.
I'm in Australia, no Petsmart or Petco etc here.

Thanks Raging.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Some of the 'salamander' colour types look rather pinkish. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm24KxA2I6k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq116W6xqus

Maybe something like the above fish would be the closest you could currently get to a pink betta.


----------



## Raging (Jun 14, 2013)

This is the guy I got from Chard. He appears a shade light at times though.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Ah, if you want to the opaque-platinum red route, what you might try is contacting seller you find who is selling platinum whites and ask if he has any culls with heavy red-wash( red wash is a common problem and any bad ones probably wont be advertised) and buy a pair or two, probably for cheaper if they're culls.

a platinum red would looks kind of like this, obviously varying by fish and what you breed for:

















Looking at these someone else with more genetic knowledge might be able to give you better advice.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Some of the 'salamander' colour types look rather pinkish.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm24KxA2I6k
> 
> ...


LOL I actually was looking through Jodi's pics. Not the pink I have in mind though.



Raging said:


> This is the guy I got from Chard. He appears a shade light at times though.


He's nice but not pink enough. 



bambijarvis said:


> Ah, if you want to the opaque-platinum red route, what you might try is contacting seller you find who is selling platinum whites and ask if he has any culls with heavy red-wash( red wash is a common problem and any bad ones probably wont be advertised) and buy a pair or two, probably for cheaper if they're culls.
> 
> a platinum red would looks kind of like this, obviously varying by fish and what you breed for:
> 
> ...


Love the pink plakat. 

Thanks.


----------

